# In Memory of Roger Mortvedt - loft sell out



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

*I did not know Roger but know that he helped mentor many many fliers in the sport. Also very well known for his white birds. I received this email (I apologize if it has already been posted):* 


Dear Racing Pigeon fanciers:

My name is Ron Mortvedt, son of Roger Mortvedt. As many of you know, my dad passed away in March this year. Along with his legacy as a flyer and breeder, he left behind many quality birds that MUST BE SOLD. The majority of our birds are from the Vanhee/Janssen bloodline, along with Snow White and Lightning whites, white grizzles and grizzles. 

We are offering 2013s and 2014s as follows: 1 pair - $85, 2 pair - $150, 4 pair - 270, 6 pair - $375.

We are also selling the old birds, most of which are accomplished in both racing and breeding. Price depends on the bird, all reasonable offers accepted.

Of course, all birds are pedigreed.

We are located in Devore, CA, 92407. For those who live too far, we are willing to split the cost of shipping. Otherwise, you are quite welcome to visit our lofts and make your selections any day of the week. We would only ask for a day's notice in order to ensure that either myself or someone else will be here to accommodate. I can be reached at either of these numbers: (909) 887-4468 (hm) and (714) 330-1957 (cell).

We wish the best of luck to all of you this season and hope to hear from many of you in response to this email.

Very Truly Yours,

Ron Mortvedt


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your loss. May God provide comfort to your family.

Anyway to get a list with stats of the birds for sale?Thank you


----------



## pigeonoak (Jan 1, 2010)

Very sorry to hear. My condolences to you and your family


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

*Thanks for the condolences.... but*

I was just regurgitating an email I received. As I said in my original post I did not know Mr Mortvedt. I was just posting the information for anyone who might be interested in his birds. 

For any information you would need to direct questions to his son. His contact information is in the original post. 

I know he had raced well with white birds for many years. I am not sure what racing has been done in the recent passed.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Does any one on PT live close to the Mortvedt's that could pick a pair of whites out for me, I would like to get a pair of older breeders. Maybe I should just call them.
Dave


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

*whites*

do you have a pair of whites left?


----------



## lahunter562 (Jun 9, 2014)

I bought a pair of homing pigeons from him about 3 weeks ago . He still had a lot of birds for sale. Plenty of white's and black homers. He was very patience and very helpful. I bought a nice white male homer and a black homer hen. I live about an hour from his place.  Thanx for reading


----------



## apbrasa (Sep 29, 2016)

I am looking for white racers squakers. 

Thanks, Andy :.


----------

